# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Pse na pelqejne femrat e vendeve tjera?

## prizrenasi_30

Shikoni foton e bashkengjitur dhe do ta kuptoni pse neve meshkujve na terheqin femrat e vendeve tjera!

----------


## prizrenasi_30

Sic po e shihni, keto tri goca i kane gjokset natyrale dhe te zhvilluara, kurse ne trojet Shqiptare keto lloj femrash jane nje numer shume i vogel, sepse shumica e femrave tona i kane gjokset e vogla e prapanicat e zhvilluara!

----------


## land

wtf, kur te provosh femra te huaja do kuptosh qe nuk terheqin me shume se shqiptaret  :ngerdheshje: , cdo femer eshte unike ne fascino-n e saj, krahasim qe nuk vlen.
ca teme koti !

----------


## prizrenasi_30

enterprize, nuk e ke keq edhe ti, mirepo paramendoje te besh seks me njeren nga keto ne foto te te hip ajo permbi dhe te kerceje e ti ta shikosh gjoksin e saj duke u tundur!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## prizrenasi_30

e di qe se shpejti do te fshihet kjo teme, prandaj po e shfrytezoj rastin te diskutoj edhe pak sa se kane pare akoma moderatoret! he he.

----------


## land

kush te tha ty qe s'ka femra shqiptare me gjoks te madh  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## prizrenasi_30

> kush te tha ty qe s'ka femra shqiptare me gjoks te madh


paj ka, por une po them, eshte nje numer shum i vogel i tyre, dhe ato jane te vetedijshme per privilegjin e tyre keshtu qe ato zgjedhin shume!

----------


## drague

> 



ta bim ket femnen n'Prizren?

se shef rrushi rrushin ene piqet pjeshka :buzeqeshje:

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

drague, mo mir do ishte kjo  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## prizrenasi_30

drague dhe partizon, sic e thashe edhe me heret, keto lloj femrash si kto ne foto, e qe kemi pak ne trojet tona nuk na varin neve njerezve te thjeshte, keto zgjedhin njerez te pasur ose te famshem!

----------


## goldian

une nuk kisha dal ne plazh me keto femra mer qe e kane gjoksin keshtu se do e shihte i gjithe plazhi e vec me marr pushken meu vra me njerez lol

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

> drague dhe partizon, sic e thashe edhe me heret, keto lloj femrash si kto ne foto, e qe kemi pak ne trojet tona nuk na varin neve njerezve te thjeshte, *keto zgjedhin njerez te pasur ose te famshem*!


Kush ta ka fajin qe s'je i pasur...lol!
Ke nder mend te hapesh ndonje fabrike qumeshti keshtu....
Kurajo!

----------


## prizrenasi_30

goldian nuk pajtohem me mendimin tend "jo seks para martese" kurse me ty kryqi i paqes pajtohem plotesisht dhe duhet te marrim masa sa me shpejt e ti neutralizojme ekstremistet fetare.

----------


## pranvera bica

E di pse te palqejne ato gocat e huaja ty djalosh sepse e di ate shprehjen...

Pula e tjetrit eshte me e majme...?!

Vajzat tona me ato te medha apo te vogla jane ...sherbet per bakllava...

----------


## thirsty

> E di pse te palqejne ato gocat e huaja ty djalosh sepse e di ate shprehjen...
> 
> Pula e tjetrit eshte me e majme...?!
> 
> Vajzat tona me ato te medha apo te vogla jane ...*sherbet per bakllava*...


Ashtu jane edhe ato te huajat

----------


## e panjohura

> Ashtu jane edhe ato te huajat


Te huajat nuk e kan iden se cfar eshte sherbeti i bakllavas!Rroft silikoni...
Ps.Kan thene gjithmone,,Veja e komshis eshte me dy te verdha''  :perqeshje:

----------

Doc_ERI (12-09-2015)

----------


## thirsty

> Te huajat nuk e kan iden se cfar eshte sherbeti i bakllavas!Rroft silikoni...
> Ps.Kan thene gjithmone,,Veja e komshis eshte me dy te verdha''


Mire qe e solli Turku, ishim te shkrete

----------


## the admiral

po nga vendi qe vijne kete vajzat, a thua te gjitha jane ashtu?
hapesi i temes: prej nga jane ato ne foto????

----------


## thirsty



----------


## prizrenasi_30

e panjohura, me vjen keq por keto nuk i kan me silikon por 100 % natyrale.

kurse ti bin laden, une nuk e di nga jan keto vajza, por per shembull ne spanje, vendet ku jetojne latinet apo sllavet shumica e femrava jane te tilla!

----------

